# The count down is on...



## DIAMONDRAILS (Jul 28, 2009)

Just wanted to let our STP friends know that IBRRHOBO and Diamondrails are expecting a little DiamondHOBO. The Hobo expected to arive March 2010.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey! That is good news! Congratulations.


----------



## stove (Jul 28, 2009)

aww congrats to the both of ya!


----------



## Mouse (Jul 28, 2009)

wow. cool


----------



## moe (Jul 28, 2009)

congrats! =D


----------



## bote (Jul 29, 2009)

congratulations!


----------



## GutterGrayse (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats! Sounds exciting.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats, both of you!! Yet another generation of rail riders comes among us.


----------



## wartomods (Aug 21, 2009)

Ohh man thats cool, all the best for you two and little one


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Aug 21, 2009)

yeah, 8+weeks right now. allz well on the appointments. turns out the doc served in the same war as me and we knew some of the same folks! so, a vet is not gonna let another vet's kid get fucked! yeah, i put a post on my site about the new land we got for the new house and waystation: www.ibrr.org crystal wasn't trying to hear about having the kid live under the bridge and shit. and being the good hobo i am we're on the state dole.

crystal's doing really good. thanx for all the comments and support from ya'll! let's just hope the kid doesn't turn out to be such an ASSHOLE like it's ol man, 'eh?!


----------



## seke (Aug 22, 2009)

Congrats man!


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Aug 22, 2009)

i am hoping to do an inaugural run right after we cut the cord. should fit nicely in the pack (4700 cuin EMS)! bah ha ha


----------



## genghis braun (Aug 22, 2009)

congrats you guys! the best of luck to both of you!


----------



## Street_Siren (Aug 22, 2009)

Awe, congratulations guys.


----------



## seke (Aug 22, 2009)

IBRRHOBO said:


> i am hoping to do an inaugural run right after we cut the cord. should fit nicely in the pack (4700 cuin EMS)! bah ha ha



hahahaa father and son/daughters first ride on the rails.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Aug 22, 2009)

IBRRHOBO said:


> i am hoping to do an inaugural run right after we cut the cord. should fit nicely in the pack (4700 cuin EMS)! bah ha ha




yeah, prolly wouldn't take up much more room than a jar of jiffy!


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Aug 23, 2009)

nah, probably more like a 5 gallon bucket of jiffy! hell, as big of an asshole as i am w/an ego to accomodate, you know the kidz head is gonna be swollen up! and just think StPers, here's the ultimate payback on IBRR for the years of talking shit: a mirror image of me to deal with, 'eh?! yeah, i'm figuring it'll be a girl, extreme liberal, born gripping the PETA manefesto w/a death hold...bah ha ha!!! and for the newbies, that's just my typical sarcasim; don't infer too much there


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 24, 2009)

you will be jellous....jellous that air and soapy water blowing thru a small plastic hole brings them sooooo much happiness...oh my fukin god yo....i have never been more happy than when i get ta hold my daughter....congarats yo....love em like yall die without em.....and teach it ta ride em like they owns em....


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Aug 24, 2009)

drun_ken said:


> you will be jellous....jellous that air and soapy water blowing thru a small plastic hole brings them sooooo much happiness...oh my fukin god yo....i have never been more happy than when i get ta hold my daughter....congarats yo....love em like yall die without em.....and teach it ta ride em like they owns em....


 
'ppreciate that! i figure i have the teaching s/he to ride covered, it's the 18 overall years of raising s/he that has me terrified! shit, i understand getting my ass kicked and kicking an ass; catchin' on the fly and getting busted by the bull...this, though, is a whole new game!


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 25, 2009)

i know its scarry as hell at first...but as long as yer true to them...it won't be hard...don't spoil em but let em have everything you can give em...mines only 3 and i have friends that say i spoil her....shes at that age where she wants ta test limits so i make sure there are limits ta test...im still waitin for her ta gain the ability ta really reason...its hard ta make a 3 yr old understand no sweaty ya cant play with electrical sockets...but she will listen anyway...kids have an unspoken trust towards their parents...its what we do as parents that determines if they keep that trust....youll see...just like i have...really we do as a species love and trust our parents from the beginning...what our parents do with that love and trust determines what and how we feel towards them as we grow...i know i just said that twice...but its that important....just remember....that they are a little sponge and they soak up everything you give them...and seriously be prepared ta be jealous...because the happiness they have fer experiencing the new life they have...can only be compared (and is no where near)to the fun you will have watching em experience it fer the first time....did that make any sense?


----------

